# File swap problem



## Raydis (Jun 23, 2011)

And now for a bit of a "beginner's error" question. Having started working on the next chapter in my series, I decided to look over my previous chapters only to find that one of the said submissions was placed as and "unkown" file type and upon downloading it placed the chapter in some sort of side-scroller format. While it is indeed still possible to read it, most probably wouldn't feel inclined to do so in that state. After examing the file I noticed it was listed as a older variation of a word doc (97-2003 if I recall right). Anyway, I figured just going back to my original document and re-saving it as a normal word doc would fix the problem, apparently not. After placing the new submission file whenever I hit submit I'm then sent to a blank page and refreshing the screen just makes it ask to re-send information and upon doing so send me back to the blank one. If anyone has any ideas or tips on how to fix this please let me know.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm not really sure.  Try saving it as something completely different (like a .txt file) and see what it does.  If funny stuff still happens, go ahead and post the problem in the Site Support forum (but make sure you read through it first to see if anyone else had this problem before posting).  Usually .doc files work just fine.


----------

